

Introspy: Security profiling for blackbox iOS - maqr
http://isecpartners.github.io/introspy/

======
bennyg
This looks great. I'm working on something for iOS that does security on both
ends, encryption on the phone before being sent to a server where it is
encrypted again using different salts/keys. I'd like to use things like this
to make sure my HTTPS is working, my key-gen is working, and make sure that
things are as secure as I can get them on device side as possible.

